# Sticky  Searching the forums effectively



## schmiddr2

You can use the diyma vBulletin *search* at the top of the page or use Google advanced search. I prefer Google advanced search. The picture below shows the way to format your query into Google. First type *site:diymobileaudio.com* , then type the keywords you are searching for, that easy. Be specific, think about all the words you could try that relate to your research and you will likely find many threads to help you.

For instance, "what size speaker wire should I use".


----------



## reno.sa

Thanks so much this worked like charm.....AWSOME......


----------



## mires

I discovered this many moons ago and am so glad I did. People are always complaining about the search function sucking on most forums and I always tell them to do it this way instead. Not sure if they ever do or not though.


----------



## roggerbinny

Thanks for help me to search out the Forum.


----------



## ebernedo86

Thanks for the tips on this. Will use this method


----------



## pronth

Thanks so much this worked like.


----------



## Deborahjlinares

I am really impressed and this method is very useful.


----------

